# IPFW + SSHGuard



## 17garcol17 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hello. I use a translator.

I have problem with sshguard. The Internet is not much information about the new version sshguard with ipfw through the table.

Please explain.

the guard blocked my host and added it to the blacklist.
I can see it in the black list and with the command ipfw table 22 list.
I removed the host from the blacklist and then removed from the table 22 (table 22 ipfw delete 192.168.0.1).
After every reboot of the computer or just restarting the daemon. The host again appears in table 22 and disappears from there after 5 minutes.

Why? From there he is taken if the black list is empty.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 10, 2016)

Please stop resurrecting old threads. Post split off to it's own thread.


----------



## 17garcol17 (Jun 10, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Please stop resurrecting old threads. Post split off to it's own thread.


I understand. My apologies. I thought it better than starting new threads.


----------



## 17garcol17 (Jun 11, 2016)

I'll answer my question.
Came to the conclusion.
If you use sshguard in the role of demon in each run it reads the logs from the beginning, and blocks everything again.

I think it is inconvenient and maybe it can be somehow off. I decided not to bother and to use the method proposed on the official website.


----------

